# Samwise's dandruff



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted in a while (been extremely busy) but I've got this ongoing problem with Samwise's dandruff and I need some help. Monomer, I know we've talked about it before and I thought that maybe you could help again, or maybe someone else has an idea of what it might be.

First, for those of you who don't know or don't remember, Samwise was a free puppy that came to me from what I guess you'd call a hobby breeder. Not someone who did it for money so much as the experience, which, in my opinion, is just as bad. I know his grandmother (my neighbor) and one of his sisters (friend from Scouts) but have never met his mother. No skin problems on either of them, no health issues at all. They are all field dogs, and supposedly the father either comes from a champion or is one - I have no idea.

Samwise came to us at 8 weeks (almost one year ago) old with this condition. The vet said at the time that it was just probably shampoo that never got rinsed out properly and that made sense to me at the time. He had been eating Puppy Chow and I gradually switched him over to Eagle Pack and Chicken Soup brands. He's been on those ever since, mostly EP Large Breed Puppy formula because of the lower protein level in it (I worked very hard to keep his growth slow and steady). I started him on fish oil supps during the summer and switched over to wild salmon oil about two months ago. He just had his thryoid tested, at my request, and the results came back normal this morning. His coat is actually quite shiny and healthy looking, except for the white flakes everywhere! He said that as long as Samwise is not itching and there's no redness, which would indicate some type of allergy, then he's fine (he's never been itchy or red). He said he can refer me to another vet who might know more about the problem. I'm beginning to think my vet is just too lazy to do the research to figure it out. The vet has been very relaxed about this but he's not the one who has to clean it up!

A groomer tried to tell me it was the food and then recommended Innova (which she sells) but that's too high in protein (and price) so I'm not going there. I'm very satisfied that he's getting a good food. He also gets raw bones, various veggies, and a milkbone once in a while. I'm not too crazy about the milkbones but they're only once in a while. The groom did, however, convince me to go with her $12 bottle of yucca shampoo which is actually soapless. Haven't tried it yet. Just so you know, I've tried not bathing him for long periods of time and also bathing him often, which my crazy vet actually recommends. The condition has never changed with either method.

I've included a few pictures, just so that you all can be sure what exactly it is that I'm looking at. These photos are a bit exaggerated because I just finished brushing him and it's all stirred up.

If you have any ideas what it might be or what might help, I'd sure appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Christi


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

two more pics...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't be too concerned. Sidney has gone through bouts with 'the big snow fall' but it doesn't last too long. Has the dandruff always been big flaked the whole time? There was a really short thread a couple months ago about some genetic skin condition that pretty much has perpetual dandruff as its main symptom... there is no cure, all you can do is manage it... I can't remember the name of the condition but I did do an Internet search of the term at the time. Well, I searched for that thread but couldn't seem to locate it... seems the forum search utility doesn't let me go back quite far enough. I have to leave now and go somewhere with Sidney (he's getting antsy) but later tonite I'll look again for it using the 'advanced search'.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This can also be cause by food allergy.6mths ago,i changed my golden food to Canidae,all stage of life (lamb & rice) and her skin improved dramatically.The vet was surprised to see how well she looks!.Dandruff in humans,usually means that yr scalp is too dry.Try a different shampoo and put some olive oil,in his food.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Uhm....*

may I speak up? This looks like what Rachel has....look up ichthyosis....the only way to get a true determination of that skin disorder is with a skin biopsy...hope that helps!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree it looks like what Rachel has...

Very strange indeed... I have NEVER seen this on a dog except one eating really gross food and living outside, etc, which I KNOW is not the case with your pup!!

He is beautiful, btw!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Yes..*



AquaClaraCanines said:


> I agree it looks like what Rachel has...
> 
> Very strange indeed... I have NEVER seen this on a dog except one eating really gross food and living outside, etc, which I KNOW is not the case with your pup!!
> 
> He is beautiful, btw!


Rachel too came with this condition at 8 weeks..we tried everything supplements, changing food, bathing, not bathing...nothing changed her condition, finally her vet sent her and us to a vet dermatologist and that is what the dermatologist says she has....says she has a mild case<?> which is what samwise looks like he has....


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm off to search "ichthyosis" and on Monday we'll see if the referral from the vet is to a dermatologist. You've been very, very helpful.

Thanks, AquaClaraCanines, I think he's grown into a beautiful boy, too. I never knew that their faces were so expressive. He's such an easy pup now and I'm so glad he's mine, even with the dandruff!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Rachel's Mom... I'm glad you caught this as it was your thread that I was referring to. Saved me some time.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Well, my vet didn't have a specific vet to refer me to, just said I should call OSU's vet clinic. They're 2.5 hours away and I can't help but think there's got to be someone closer who specializes in dermatology. I found a guy who seems very knowledgeable and INTERESTED so I made an appointment to see him next week. I bathed Samwise (and Ruby) with the shampoo from the groomer so we'll see in a few days if there's any improvement.

BTW, I'm officially done with my vet. I've been questioning his ethics for some time now (among other things, he has twice bred his Aussie, trying to get minis - this last time with a 10-inch male!!!!!) and I think it's just time for a change. Because Samwise isn't really bothered by the dandruff, just me, he doesn't think it's a big deal so he's not willing to do any research to figure it out. When I mentioned ichthyosis, he completely dismissed the idea. It may well turn out that it's nothing, just a simple case of bad dandruff but until I know for sure that it isn't something systemic, I'd like to keep trying to figure it out.

Thought I'd share this great web page that lists all kinds of doggy skin problems:

Causes of Scaliness of the Skin on Dogs


----------



## mcgorman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Flakes*

My dog seems to have the same thing. What did the specialist say?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a cyber friend whose boyfriend's golden has this skin condition. She sent me pictures of Autumn and I had never seen anything like it. I did post pictures here and was told it was that condition, I told her what was said an te atum oth I hinki wasUnivesiyfo Colorda, but could be wrong. That was the diagnosis. Jean tld m recently that Autum has improved. I will contact her and see what they are doing fo Autum. 

Jean sas some of te flakes were as big as conr flakes and from pictures, she has a lot of them. I do not remember all the ins and outs but I do think there is one form of it that is actually caled golden retriever whatever that word is, and the puppies are born with it.


----------

